# Great Grand Daughter



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Amid all the guessing of due dates she was born last night, everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to hear that.Congratulations! You and great grandma take care. Be sure to spoil that child. Cindy can get some practice at changing diapers, she’ll probably need that soon. Lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well congrats great grandpa


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You'll have her trap'in critters in no time at all Grandpa--- glad all is well.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone, the great grand - pa handle is sorta hard to get used too, Oh Well. Changing diapers is no problem as it helps if a person has nail chewing habits - HA !!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats! I suspect you were already a great granddad, now it's official!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

kiyote said:


> congrats! I suspect you were already a great granddad, now it's official!


 True, I don't usually put a lot of things out on social media.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to the club, my friend.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Im just betting you were a " great " grandpa long before you became a " greatgrandpa "...if that makes any sense ....whoops looks like someone already bsat me to that line ..lol.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thankyou all.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll race you to great-great grandpa status, Rick.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> I'll race you to great-great grandpa status, Rick.


Jeez, I'll have to start drinking embalming shooters!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wouldn't be much of a race then.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally a pic.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a precious smile.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:

Angelic.


----------

